# 1st Cycle in AFG



## JMedic79 (Apr 7, 2012)

32 y/o
6'1"
190 lbs
~15% BF

Can't really track macros that well as I eat what is given to me. I basically have a philosophy of eat a lot of whatever is the healthiest with lots of oatmeal, tuna, brown rice and protein shakes when the DFAC fails me.

Lifting plan is 4 weeks of BGB followed by 5 weeks of 5/3/1/.

Cycle:
Weeks 1-10  DP Sus 350 @ 500mg/wk
Weeks 1-2, 7-12  Stanzolol (oral) 50mg daily
Weeks 3-12 HCG 250 IU twice weekly
PCT nolva or clomid (have both, will try nolva first because the whole clomid tracer thing just won't work outside the wire)

First pin was about 20 minutes ago.

Feel free to comment, but don't be a douche bag about it.


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 8, 2012)

Back, Bi's

Pullups x 4 sets
Bent over rows x 3 sets
Lat pulldown x 3 sets
BB Shrug x 3 sets
EZ Curl x 3 sets
DB Hammer curl x 2 sets
Preacher curl x 2 sets
Abs


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 8, 2012)

25 min run around the fob. 8-9 minute pace


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 8, 2012)

alright, so got a little pip at the site, but pretty smooth otherwise. 3 mile run dissipated it quite a bit. looking forward to the test and winny to kick in over the next couple of weeks. definite psychological effect in the gym yesterday with back and bi's. intensity and pace of the workout was way up.


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 9, 2012)

Chest/ tri's

BB Bench  4 sets
DB Incline 2 sets
Dips 2 sets
DB Flyes 2 sets
Abs

Tabata sprints 8 rds


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 10, 2012)

did my 2nd pin before bed last night. had no pip at all this time. coming off a rest day, i'm ready to destroy the shoulders later. definitely ready for this to start kicking in.

macros have been pretty clean and steady. putting down 6 eggs, 4 packs of instant oatmeal, 2 yogurts, lots of lean meat, rice, sweet potatoes and green beans. freaking pasta night at the chow hall every two days is killing me though. is it too much to ask for some clean carbs somewhere in the chow hall? veal parmesean'ish, lasagna, lasagna, spaghetti, cheese tortellini, garlic bread and cheesy garlic bread. what does the army have against me showing some abs after my cycle?

want to give a shout out to my workout partner, ArmyofOne. we should be on cycle together. however, Anabolic Warehouse dropped the ball big time, and fuckered up his order. poor guy is watching me eat winny tabs and pinning my quads like someone killed his puppy. MAKE IT RIGHT, BML!!


----------



## ArmyofOne (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL!!! GET IT BRAH!!!

I think your Placebo effect is rubbing off of me  (Insert homo joke's) lol.


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 11, 2012)

it's the juice fumes!! huff it, brah!


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 11, 2012)

Shoulders/abs

DB Overhead press x 4 sets
Lateral raise/rear delt fly superset x 3
Upright row x 3 sets
Weighted incline crunch x 4 sets
Cable crunch x 2 sets


15 min cardio on the elliptical


----------



## ArmyofOne (Apr 11, 2012)

Sniff Sniff Sniff!!!

EWW RAW!


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 11, 2012)

fucking pip in my quad is killing me today. my tender virgin little legs aren't used to being stabbed eod.


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs

Deadlifts x 4 sets
Front Squats x 2 sets
DB Split Squat x 2 sets

Weak sauce... haven't been sleeping for shit lately.

3rd pin right lateral quad. thinking of switching to delts next week with a smaller needle. these 22's are a bit much.


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 12, 2012)

i have half a winny tab caught on my tonsil. fml. the real dangers of aas have been exposed...


----------



## erine100 (Apr 12, 2012)

anyone else?


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 13, 2012)

erine100 said:


> anyone else?



my network won't display pictures posted on this forum, so your effort is wasted.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 13, 2012)

22 g's are a bitch. Used those my first cycle and decided to stick to glutes with those. I was only pinning twice a week though. EOD must be a bitch, esp in the quad. Get you some 25's...much more comfortable.

BTW Thanks for your service...keep killin it in the gym you'll be home before you know it.


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks, Diesel! i for sure have got to find some smaller gauges. i'll def try the 25's and maybe switch to the delts for a week or two.


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Horizontal Push/Pull

BB Bench x 4 sets
BO Row   x 4 sets
Incline BB Bench x 4 sets
superset
   EZ curl/weighted dip x 3 sets
DB fly x 2 sets

left quad still feels like shit from tuesday's pin. sleeping only 3 hours a night for almost a week definitely isn't helping recovery at all. i feel like a freaking zombie today. maybe i'll have some brains for my macros today, lots of omega-3's...


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 15, 2012)

5 rds 60/120 intervals around the fob. calves and lower back were almost too tight to run. pumps, maybe?? got one more week of winny so maybe the calves will be g2g for running after that


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 15, 2012)

Vertical push/pull

Pull-ups x 4 sets
BB Mil press x 5 sets
BB Shrug x 4 sets
DB lateral raise x 4 sets
Upright BB row x 3 sets
DB ovrhd press x 1 set


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 16, 2012)

15 minute hill profile on the treadmill

definitely not enjoying the pip from the DP Sus 350. still have pip from my 2nd injection that was nearly a week ago. was expecting some greater effects from the winny kickstart, but not really feeling it. i think i've had some lower back and calf pumps that were pretty bad and my recovery time seems to be a little less. regardless, i'm ready to kill it in week 2! diet has been pretty good. estimating about 250-300 grams protein per day, carbs have been pretty "clean" lots of oatmeal, green veggies and brown rice, and some peanut butter here and there. tonight was the ever brutal pasta night. completely caved and destroyed some spaghetti with meat sauce and lasagna. at least i passed up the cheese bread.
started the cycle on April 8th at 192 on the dot. weighing in consistently at 200 the last 3 days. i'm guessing that's water weight from the test?? if anyone actually reads this journal, maybe you could chime in? 8 pounds in 8 days seems like either my brain or scale is broken. definitely got the diet in check, cardio is g2g, not to mention 137 mcg Synthroid daily (for legit hypo, not cycle). meh, fuck it. i'll keep eating big, lifting big, hopefully getting big


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 16, 2012)

Legs

Back squat x 6 sets
RDL x 4 sets
DB split squat x 2 sets
Abs


Typical Meals:

1700 wake up:     Shake
Cardio
1830-1900 dinner:  Whatever meat is available
                           green beans, rice, sweet potato or broccoli

2200:                    6 oz tuna
                            2 packs instant oatmeal or brown rice bowl

0030:                     PWO Shake
Lift
0130:                     Shake/gummi bears or honey

0330:                     3.5 oz tuna
                             oatmeal or brown rice bowl or peanut butter

0600:                      4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs fried
                              2 servings yogurt


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 17, 2012)

legit rest day!


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thursday AM:  25 min cardio HIIT

Thursday PM:  Horizontal Push/Pull

BB bench x 4 sets
BO row x 4 sets
Incline BB bench x 4 sets
Single DB row x 3 sets
Flat DB bench x 4 sets
V handle lat pull down x 4 sets
Weighted dip x 3 sets
Incline DB fly x 2 sets

workout felt like shit today. definitely need to split cardio and lifting days from here on out. only 3 days left on the winny kickstart. ready for the sus to kick in!


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 21, 2012)

legs/back

deadlifts x 6 sets
hang clean x 3 sets
db swing x 3 sets
db split squat x 3 sets
decline crunch
hanging leg raise
weighted crunch


----------



## ArmyofOne (Apr 21, 2012)

Keep it up bro!


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 21, 2012)

ArmyofOne said:


> Keep it up bro!



i can smell your fumes, brah!!


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 22, 2012)

Vertical Push/Pull  'ish...

Pull ups x 6 sets
DB overhead press x 5 sets
Upright row x 4 sets
Superset
   rear delt fly/lateral raise
BB shrug x 5 sets
BB curl x 4 sets
Hammer curl x 4 sets
Reverse curl x 3 sets
Preacher curl x 3 sets


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 23, 2012)

pathetic 12 min run around the FOB. back and hips were about as tight as they've ever been. looks like cardio is about to be elliptical only for awhile.


----------



## ArmyofOne (Apr 24, 2012)

lol, yea man that suck's! I was hurting on 2 miles today


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 24, 2012)

seriously. 25 min HIIT on the treadmill today. Just had to suck it up with the back tightness. i would have gone 30 minutes but i guess my special ed ass was flailing about up there today and kept hitting the damn emergency stop button. after the 3rd time, i had to say fuck it and just stop.


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 25, 2012)

Horizontal push/pull

BB bench x 6 sets
BO row x 4 sets
Incline bench x 3 sets (rotator cuff started with it's bullshit)
DB row x 3 sets
DB press x 2 sets (again with the shoulder)
Weighted dip x 1 sets (fuck you shoulder)
done.

moral of the story: my left shoulder can eat a big sharp pained dick. fuck it, rest, eat, do legs, drive on.


----------



## ArmyofOne (Apr 28, 2012)

LOL, good shit bro!


----------



## tallguy34 (Apr 28, 2012)

First off.... Thank you for serving bro! Coming from a family of military I undestand and appreciate the sacrifices you are making for this country!

As for your 8lb gain... its very possible you have some water weight. I didn't see an AI in your line up which makes it even more possible. The winny would have helped keep that down a little bit so its possible once you stopped that the water weight decided to hike up. I'll be following along. Take care of the shoulder, I have similare problems on incline and found switching to neutral DB incline press helped alleviate that. Not sure if your DBs over there go up high enough for you or not. If so them give that a try brotha.


----------



## tallguy34 (May 9, 2012)

Any updates on this bro?


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 1, 2012)

holy shit, i can't believe i haven't logged for a month. 

started going on out on missions at the end of april. was doing lots of plyos, trx work, and weights when i was near a gym. came off missions to a bad injection as completely embarrassing as that is. had to have surgery to remove a deep tissue abcess that had rapidly developed in the right quad. took me down for about 7 days. got back into some push ups, pull ups, crunches and dips as i could tolerate them. I still have an open wound pack on my thigh so working out will be limited to only seated/lying as long as the leg holds up.

still on cycle, going in week 8 @ 700 mg DP Sus/wk. Ready to fucking kill it!

last night was my first night back into weights:

Chest/Tri
BB bench press x 5 sets top sets 225 lbs
Incline BB press x 4 sets top sets 205 lbs
Weighted Dip x 5 sets 90 lbs
Medicine ball push up x 4 sets 20 reps
DB fly x 4 sets 35 lbs
Hanging leg raise x 2 sets 10 reps (too much activity in the quad for these)


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 3, 2012)

last night's Biceps:

Pull up x 4 sets 10 reps
EZ curl x 5 sets last set a drop set from 85-65
DB hammer curls x 4 set 25 lb (already feeling burnt)
BB preacher curl/reverse grip curl super set x 3 sets

Couldn't do any back work because of my stoop f-ing quad.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 3, 2012)

shoulders:

one-arm db laterals x 4 sets
rear delt fly x 4 sets
db laterals x 4 sets
seated db press x 4 sets

shoulder pumps were excruciating tonight.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 3, 2012)

When your not able to hit weights or have limited weight selection look into some Crossfit routines bro.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 3, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> When your not able to hit weights or have limited weight selection look into some Crossfit routines bro.



definitely love me some crossfit. i've got a big ass hole in my right quad right now though. i'm waiting for the surgical site to heal so i can start doing some workouts that involve standing and using lower body. got any WOD's that don't require leg movements?


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 3, 2012)

JMedic79 said:


> definitely love me some crossfit. i've got a big ass hole in my right quad right now though. i'm waiting for the surgical site to heal so i can start doing some workouts that involve standing and using lower body. got any WOD's that don't require leg movements?



Checkout crossfit.com

WOD:

Lynne
Annie
Weaver

You can always do Volkswagen also, idk if its on the website or not so here are the components.

Its 21-15-9, BW bench press and pull ups. 

If you can't get on the website from the Stan let me know and I'll get you the workouts bro.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 3, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Checkout crossfit.com
> 
> WOD:
> 
> ...



oustanding, man. i appreciate the info. I'll be hitting these up for sure.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 3, 2012)

JMedic79 said:


> oustanding, man. i appreciate the info. I'll be hitting these up for sure.



No problem bro


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh if you wanna totally annihilate your back or chest do Death By Push ups/Pull ups:

With a continuously running clock do one pull-up/push up the first minute, two pull-ups/push ups the second minute, three pull-ups/push ups the third minute…… continuing as long as you are able.Use as many sets each minute as needed.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 3, 2012)

that's sounds awesomely brutal. i need to work on some programming to get these workouts in without over-training the fuck out of my rotator cuffs.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh yeah, you def don't wanna over due it on those bro.


----------



## SoldierOfFortune (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds like you have a pretty good gym to work with. You got lucky. Hows the leg doing? No erythema or edema i hope? Are you taking any antibiotics to fight infection?


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 5, 2012)

SoldierOfFortune said:


> Sounds like you have a pretty good gym to work with. You got lucky. Hows the leg doing? No erythema or edema i hope? Are you taking any antibiotics to fight infection?



what's up airborne doc! our gym is decent for being down south. it's just half an alaska tent though, so all free weights. leg is closing pretty well. some slight edema has been coming and going and pushing on the outer most sutures, so i'm using nsaids, elevation and compression wraps to force the excess fluid out of the area. no signs of lasting infection though since the surgery a little over two weeks ago. had to run a triple therapy of antibiotics for two weeks. combined with steady percocet, that was hell on the GI tract.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 5, 2012)

Restructured the workout starting tonight. Can't use my legs so looks something like this:

Workout A:
BB Bench/medicine ball push up superset x 3 sets 8 reps
Weighted pull up x 3 sets
Weighted dip x 3 sets
EZ curl x 3 sets
DB Shrug x 3 sets
Overhead DB press x 3 sets

Workout B:
Incline press x 3 sets
DB row x 3 sets
Skullcrusher/close-grip press superset x 3 sets
DB Hammer curl x 3 sets
One-arm laterals x 3 sets
Upright row x 3 sets

Frequency is:  Workout A, rest, Workout B, rest, Abs

Tonight was Workout A:
BB Bench/medicine ball push up superset x 3 sets 8 reps @ 225
Weighted pull up x 3 sets @ 25, 35, 25
Weighted dip x 3 sets @ 45, 90, 90
EZ curl x 3 sets @ 65, 75, 85-65 drop set 
DB Shrug x 3 sets @ 75,75,75
Overhead DB press skipped tonight because I just did 15 sets on shoulders 2 nights ago

Meals today:
Double turkey burger
Yogurt

Beef brisket
baked chicken
broccoli
carrots

Pre-WO Shake
Post-WO Shake
Gummi Bears

Turkey Sandwich
Some kind of melon

2 cups of coffee
3 liters water

Protein shake and oatmeal before bed

Update on stats:
Started 193 @ 15% BF (3-pt caliper method)
Current 207 @ 13% BF (3-pt caliper method)
Chest:  +3"
Arms:   +1/2"

My goal for this cycle is 205 @ 9%. Looking doable so far. Gotta dial that diet in over the next 2 weeks and lift heavy. Then it's back to Vitamin Winny and volume to finish out for the win!


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 8, 2012)

6 June:  Rest, skipped abs because of some swelling in my leg

7 June:  
Incline press  3 sets, 205 x 8
DB row:  3 sets x 8, 70, 80, 80
Incline hammer curl/reverse-grip curl superset: 3 sets x 8
Skullcrusher/close-grip press superset: 3 sets x 8
One-arm laterals: 3 sets x 8
Upright row: 3 sets x 8

8 June: intervals on the elliptical 20 minutes. my quad did not enjoy this. we're not on speaking terms right now.

Diet has been good. the dfac is at least providing some decent lean meats and clean carbs. motivation is up, weights are moving.


----------



## SoldierOfFortune (Jun 9, 2012)

Keep it up bro it's lookin good! We have a similar jail house set up, but ive built a bench, incline, decline and other stuff out of wood to make it work


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 9, 2012)

SoldierOfFortune said:


> Keep it up bro it's lookin good! We have a similar jail house set up, but ive built a bench, incline, decline and other stuff out of wood to make it work



Thanks, man. I appreciate the support! Sounds like you guys are pretty rugged. I've been on a lot of COPs and PBs with set ups like that. It amazes me that you guys can get so freaking jacked working out that. definitely takes some innovation and dedication.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 9, 2012)

Food:

Shake, shake, shake, shake, holy shit, how many shakes can I drink in a day.

Oatmeal, yogurt, turkey meatloaf, mashed potatoes, turkey sandwich x 2, pb and j.

Workout:
BB bench press x 3 sets: 245 x 8, 245 x 7, 225 x 5 (+2 forced)
Weighted pull up x 3 sets: 0 x 8, 35 x 6, 25 x 6, 0 x 8
Weighted dip x 3 sets: 45 x 8, 90 x 8, 90 x 8    left outer bicep really started bugging me here
EZ curl x 3 sets
DB shrug x 2 sets    don't know if it's pumps or maybe some over-training but definitely had to do the responsible thing and call it quits

Bench press was by far a PR today with that weight and reps. Strength is going way up on bench. Bi's are still lagging, though. 

Weighed in at 207 again. No change for the week. A little disappointed in that. Going to have to dig in to that food a little more this week. Especially with adding cardio back into the mix. Gotta make sure I stay anabolic and not burn up these gains.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 10, 2012)

Abs:

Hanging wipers/weighted oblique standing/lying oblique crunch x 4 sets 10 reps each side

definitely shouldn't have done the hanging wipers after my bicep was strained yesterday. fuck...


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Monday AM 11 Jun:

Cardio: elliptical 10 rds 60/120's; 35 minutes.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Tuesday was a rest day with low carb cycle. did really well, no cheating.

Wednesday:
messed around on the bench just to see what i am pushing. didn't go too hard, because an upper body injury at this point in the cycle would basically mean last injection and pct...
Chest/Abs
BB bench press:  135 x 12, 225 x 3, 265 x 1, 285 x 1, 300 (fail), 205 x 12, 205 x 10
Incline DB: 70 x 10, 80 x 10, 80 x 10, 80 x 10
DB fly: 35 x 10, 45 x 10 x 3
One-arm DB press: 45 x 12 x 3
Cable crunch: 80 x 10, 80 x 10, 105 x 10
Weighted reverse crunch: 20 x 10 x 3

HIIT cardio in the morning with a carb load and back at night minus deadlifts cuz of my stoop leg... going to take a page out of someone else's book and try for 2:1, work to rest cycles on the intervals. Huff the prop, brah!


----------



## SoldierOfFortune (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm soo jealous of your food!!!


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 14, 2012)

SoldierOfFortune said:


> I'm soo jealous of your food!!!



Yea, man, we have a pretty legit DFAC. As long as I'm not out on mission eating UGR-A's it's pretty easy to eat well.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wednesday AM:  35 min, resistance intervals on the elliptical 120 sec lvl 20: 60 sec lvl 1; 10 rds. 

Wednesday PM: 
Lats
Pull up:  8 x 0, 6 x 35, 6 x 25, 8 x 0
Bent over row: 10 x 95 x 3
Straight arm cable pull: 10 x 45, 8 x 70 x 3
Single arm DB row: 10 x 60 x 3
Hanging wipers: 10 x 3
Oblique Circuit
   kettlebell twist 35 lbs/standing oblique crunch 75 lbs/laying oblique crunch:  10 reps, 10 reps, 15 reps

Lingering bicep brachialis strain. Trying to take it easy, but the prop makes me do crazy things! I should stop doing temple injections to get my mind right...

Thursday AM:  20 min speed intervals on the elliptical. 1:1, work: rest.

Thursday PM:  Rest from lifting. Need to wrap and ice the bicep for a bit. Looking for 16.5" or better on the arms before the end of my cycle so I can't get crazy being on the verge of an injury.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 15, 2012)

Shoulders:
Military press x 4 sets
Arnold press x 4 sets
Tri-set x 3 sets
  one-arm lateral
  rear delt fly
  front plate raise


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 15, 2012)

JMedic79 said:


> 5 rds 60/120 intervals around the fob. calves and lower back were almost too tight to run. pumps, maybe?? got one more week of winny so maybe the calves will be g2g for running after that



i notice that my calves "pump" up extremely quickly when i run on gear. I think it helps running on a treadmill compared to concrete/asphalt etc. Gotta love shooting gear when your deployed, that was the only that made me happy. God bless you and i hope you get JACKED


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 15, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> i notice that my calves "pump" up extremely quickly when i run on gear. I think it helps running on a treadmill compared to concrete/asphalt etc. Gotta love shooting gear when your deployed, that was the only that made me happy. God bless you and i hope you get JACKED



i've taken my last APFT for the army, so i'm sticking to the elliptical for my cardio. i restart the winny today! looking for recomp'd this time around. jacked will be this winter. the cycle is def making the deployment more enjoyable. thanks for the props man!


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 16, 2012)

Saturday Cardio:  Treadmill- tabata, 8 rds, 10.3 mph, 3.5 incline. The leg is back in action!!! It takes more than a surgical site to contain the beast! Arms tonight, going to kill it!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bro the dfac should never fail you !!! They have the best food ever and you can eat healthy all the time !


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 16, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Bro the dfac should never fail you !!! They have the best food ever and you can eat healthy all the time !



l-o-fucking-l! yes, dfac's are definitely renowned for their limitless options and healthy food selection! i love 'italian night'. the TCN's that work at the DFAC laugh their asses off when i pace back and forth shouting "where's the fucking protein! you guys just made a bunch of fucking pasta!"


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sunday night abs:
Started off with 3 rounds of sit ups 1 min work, 2 min rest; max reps

4 circuits of 12 reps each or each side:
Weighted reverse crunch 20 lbs
lying oblique crunch
kettlebell swings 55 lbs
kettlebell twists 55 lbs
cable crunch 90 lbs
standing oblique crunch 75 lbs

Finished off with 3 sets of 12 of glute-ham raises.


----------



## SoldierOfFortune (Jun 19, 2012)

JMedic79 said:


> l-o-fucking-l! yes, dfac's are definitely renowned for their limitless options and healthy food selection! i love 'italian night'. the TCN's that work at the DFAC laugh their asses off when i pace back and forth shouting "where's the fucking protein! you guys just made a bunch of fucking pasta!"



The things i would do for some pasta right now haha. How are your gains so far?


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 19, 2012)

SoldierOfFortune said:


> The things i would do for some pasta right now haha. How are your gains so far?



I started off at 190 around 15-16% BF, I'm at 207-208 12-13%. Strength is way up on most of my lifts, except of course for legs. I just did my first leg workout in over a month last night. My mass gain has tapered towards the end. Probably because I wasn't hitting the legs and I've started doing cardio 5 times a week to shed some body fat before redeployment. Gotta get those abs poppin for the wifey.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 19, 2012)

Damn! Those are some respectable gains brother!


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 20, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Damn! Those are some respectable gains brother!



Thanks for the positive reinforcement! This is actually my first cycle so I was kind of feeling it got botched with my lower body becoming defunct, lol! I really had no idea what to expect as far as gains went. I've heard of people talking crazy shit like 40 lb gains in one 10-12 week cycle. I think I've put on a little over 15 lbs. after the water clears from the prop and what not. I'm pretty pleased with the results, so again, thanks, brother!


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 20, 2012)

missed logging for a couple of days... weird because i don't do shit but sit here lately.

Sunday AM cardio: elliptical 5 rds resistance intervals, 1:1 work-rest, 20:00

Monday night Legs:
Goblet squat 4 sets 12 reps 50 lbs
Leg curl 3 sets 45-70
Leg press 4 sets 200-470
Calf raise 4 sets 15 reps 470

Tuesday Chest:
BB bench 245 x 8 x 3
Incline dumbbell 80 x 12 x 3
Supine db press dropset 100 x 10, 80 x 6, 60 x 4
One-arm db incline 50 x 10 x 3
db fly 35 x 15 x 2

Tuesday cardio: elliptical alternating between resistance intervals and speed intervals, 5 rds ea, 1:1 work-rest, 35 min

Wednesday: legit rest all day! whew... cardio and lifting has been intense.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thursday AM cardio: stairclimber intervals, 1:1 work-rest, 25:00.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thursday night shoulders. I actually got this off of the men's fitness website, no homo. i was looking for a good circuit to get the heart rate up and blast the shoulders:

Set 1: 
DB push press 5 reps

Set 2: 
DB push press 10 reps
Upright row 5 reps

Set 3:
DB push press 15 reps
Upright row 10 reps
Front plate raise 5 reps

Set 4:
DB push press 20 reps
Upright row 15 reps
Front plate raise 10 reps
Db laterals 5 reps

Set 5:
DB push press 25 reps
Upright row 20 reps
Front plate raise 15 reps
Db laterals 10 reps
Rear delt flys 15 reps

Db shrugs 4 x 12

Feeling a little underfed and got some definite DOMS going on in the chest. Joints are pretty achy. Not sure if it's the increased cardio and legs or bumping the adex up to 2mg qd. Going to up the carbs just a tad today and definitely get that protein intake up. A shake before bed is going to be a must. Scale isn't moving around anymore. Staying at 207. Not sure what that's all about. I should be in a pretty large caloric deficit, so I've been expecting to start dropping body fat like crazy. Maybe I'll post some details in a thread... 

In other news, for both of you that actually read this. I'm within 30 days of going home. Fuck yea... Eat a big sandy dick, Afghanistan.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 22, 2012)

Friday night back:

21-15-9
Deadlift 185 lbs
Pull ups
KB swings 1.5


----------



## SoldierOfFortune (Jun 23, 2012)

lookin good man keep it up. Im starting my cycle next week


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 23, 2012)

SoldierOfFortune said:


> lookin good man keep it up. Im starting my cycle next week



word! what are you going to be running?


----------



## SoldierOfFortune (Jun 23, 2012)

Test E 500mg/ wk 1-14  Dbol 40mg ed wk 1-4 and wk 11-14  plus all the other supps protein creatine glutamine etc.. will be on IML advanced cycle support, aromasin 12.5 eod all the way through and then aromasin and clomid for PCT Nolva on deck just in case


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 23, 2012)

SoldierOfFortune said:


> Test E 500mg/ wk 1-14 Dbol 40mg ed wk 1-4 and wk 11-14 plus all the other supps protein creatine glutamine etc.. will be on IML advanced cycle support, aromasin 12.5 eod all the way through and then aromasin and clomid for PCT Nolva on deck just in case



sounds legit, bro! get jacked!


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 23, 2012)

Saturday night arms:

EZ curls lots of volume, lots of weight
Skullcrusher lots of weight, decent volume
Incline hammer curls
Triceps press
Rounds complete.

Cardio later...


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 26, 2012)

two whole days of rest and a carb refeed...

Tuesday night: chesticles


----------

